# Monroe, GA LHM, 1YR, BL/Tan



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10970654


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Viewing ours are Mon,Tues,Wed and Fri from 2:00pm to 4:30pm.. we are closed on thurs for euthanasia....if you need more info please call 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Walton County Animal Control 
1411 S. Madison Ave. 

Monroe, GA 30655 
Phone: 770-267-1322


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

That's it. I'm moving to Georgia. I can't believe the amazing dogs that come out of that state.























No Name
* Animal: Dog
* Breed: German Shepherd Dog
* Sex: Male
* Age: Young
* Size: Large
* ID: 20081220

From: Walton County Animal Control
More About Me
he was picked up running loose he is about a yr old
My Contact Info
Walton County Animal Control
Monroe, GA
Phone: 770-267-1322


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

WOW he is gorgeous!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Just called Thursday is his last day. He seems to be friendly, but does bark when other dogs walk by.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Yikes! Like Thursday, tomorrow?

Do you know of your head, where Monroe is?

*Viewing ours are Mon,Tues,Wed and Fri from 2:00pm to 4:30pm.. *
That certainly doesn't give the pets a lot of chances of being adopted by the public.


----------



## Shepherdswatch67 (Jul 1, 2004)

CRAP! THIS dog is BEAUTIFUL, YOUNG and CANNOT DIE ON THURSDAY!!! Who can help save this boy that is close? 

Susan 
Long Haired German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Shepherdswatch67 (Jul 1, 2004)

Ok, just called and talked with Mike on of the AC officers. He said they just got an application on him. They do screen and he will call me if for some reason the application doesnt pan out. Lets keep our fingers crossed.

Thanks!

Susan
Long Haired German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

He's still listed... Do you know if he ever made it out?


----------



## Shepherdswatch67 (Jul 1, 2004)

never got a call. I talked with Mike one of the AC officers. Can you call and find out for sure? 

Susan
Long Haired German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Shepherdswatch67 (Jul 1, 2004)

Can someone call and make sure this boy was adopted?

Thanks
Susan
Long Haired German Shepherd Rescue


----------

